# Newconvert



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi did i miss somthing? were is Newconvert not been on since early sept?
if hes gone we lost a good mod there nice guy


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

He's been on fairly recently has he not? Though i saw a couple of posts... Maybe i am just dreaming :S


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

f00by said:


> He's been on fairly recently has he not? Though i saw a couple of posts... Maybe i am just dreaming :S


 if he has i miss them?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

strange... how did he amas 3000+ posts in UNDER a YEAR!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> strange... how did he amas 3000+ posts in UNDER a YEAR!!


The man is a posting machine!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

He will be back. He has some personal things he is working out that is taking his full attention.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i must admit i had not realised his absence but now you mention it i have not seen him on here for a while.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

still no sign of Newconvert, hope everything is OK.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hope all is well with him .


----------

